# article: Uber Wants Your Next Big Mac to Be Delivered by Drone



## jeanocelot

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...lans-to-deliver-big-macs-by-drone-this-summer


----------



## KevinJohnson

Another bullshit drone story. Drones delivering food is pure Fanatsy.


----------



## jeanocelot

KevinJohnson said:


> Another bullshit drone story. Drones delivering food is pure Fanatsy.


Why would that be the case? A drone carrying a 2 pound order makes a lot more economic sense than having an expensive human and a 3000 pound car doing it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Pizza Hut executives considered delivery by drone but they thought the idea was pie in the sky.


----------



## tohunt4me

Tastes Better than Dead Cats !











jeanocelot said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...lans-to-deliver-big-macs-by-drone-this-summer


2 year old article

"By 2021 !"

" FLYING CARS " !









NOW SEND IT BACK

IT FORGOT THE KETCHUP !


----------



## TBone

Who buys the drones? Will McDonalds buy them to relieve Uber of liability? Cause someone is suing if a drone or meal falls out of the sky and damages something.


----------



## tohunt4me

TBone said:


> Who buys the drones? Will McDonalds buy them to relieve Uber of liability? Cause someone is suing if a drone or meal falls out of the sky and damages something.


EVERYONE GETS HUNGRY

WHEN THE WEATHER IS BAD.

DRONES IN A HAIL STORM ?

Tell the drone to come up the elevator . . .

And call when its at my door.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I honestly suspect that the hood rats will start getting hunting hawks for pets,

Then they can pickoff delivery drones for the free stuff.



tohunt4me said:


> Tastes Better than Dead Cats !
> View attachment 481010
> 
> 
> 
> 2 year old article
> 
> "By 2021 !"
> 
> " FLYING CARS " !
> View attachment 481014
> 
> 
> NOW SEND IT BACK
> 
> IT FORGOT THE KETCHUP !


----------



## tohunt4me

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I honestly suspect that the hood rats will start getting hunting hawks for pets,
> 
> Then they can pickoff delivery drones for the free stuff.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

The whole legal liability is a total bs argument.

Trust me, this is Uber...the drones will be ICs.


----------



## observer

There would need to be hundreds of drones in the air.

If McDonalds does it so would every other restaurant. Then there's the pharmacy drones. The flowers drones. The UPS, Amazon, Fedex drones etc..


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

KevinJohnson said:


> Another bullshit drone story. Drones delivering food is pure Fanatsy.


They already exist.

https://www.fox5dc.com/news/business-soaring-for-delivery-drones-during-covid-19-pandemic
The operations are small scale at this point and there could be challenges in scaling up operations, but I don't think it is accurate to say that it is pure fantasy. They're operating now. I think this is a lot less far fetched than Level-5 self-driving cars.


----------



## tohunt4me

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They already exist.
> 
> https://www.fox5dc.com/news/business-soaring-for-delivery-drones-during-covid-19-pandemic
> The operations are small scale at this point and there could be challenges in scaling up operations, but I don't think it is accurate to say that it is pure fantasy. They're operating now. I think this is a lot less far fetched than Level-5 self-driving cars.


Too much crap in the air!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

tohunt4me said:


> Too much crap in the air!


It will be lots of fun for kids with air rifles though.


----------



## circuitsports

heart rate intensifies


----------



## Daisey77

This is already happening. I had a gentleman who lives here and just took a job with Google, in San Francisco. He flies out to San Fran Sunday nights and flights back home on Thursday nights. Anyways, he was previously working with drones and just accepted a job with Google's division called Wings. They just were doing experimental runs but were getting ready to expand actual operations to different markets. He said I could literally order a hot coffee and have it delivered by drone.

*Wing* Remember you heard it here first !&#128517;
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jeremybogaisky/2020/04/09/toilet-paper-drone-google-wing-virginia/


----------



## Trafficat

Drone delivery makes much more sense than self-driving cars. Could be easily done if not for airspace regulations.


----------



## Daisey77

Trafficat said:


> Drone delivery makes much more sense than self-driving cars. Could be easily done if not for airspace regulations.


Wings is actually licensed from the FAA. Making them the only drone delivery service approved to operate


----------



## jeanocelot

tohunt4me said:


> Tastes Better than Dead Cats !
> View attachment 481010
> 
> 
> 
> 2 year old article
> 
> "By 2021 !"
> 
> " FLYING CARS " !
> View attachment 481014
> 
> 
> NOW SEND IT BACK
> 
> IT FORGOT THE KETCHUP !


Someone will come up with a solution to stop the hawks.


----------



## tohunt4me

jeanocelot said:


> Someone will come up with a solution to stop the hawks.


Ground Drones due to 
" ENDANGERED HAWKS "!!!

SAVE NATURE !!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Let's be honest...

If delivery drones become a thing i see these birds becoming the hood rat's preferred house pet.

They can intercept delivery drones for free stuff, and even cut the drone's battery and ship them off to south america to be stripped for parts,

or even just stripping them for parts to put on Ebay.

Let's be honest... the hood rats can get a cheeseburger for free at the cost of the Uber-Eats loosing a drone.

Let's say it doesn't take a hunting hawk to strike them down.

A broom would probably work just fine.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Amazon says they are going to do delivery by drone too.

Seven Years Ago:


----------



## doyousensehumor

SpinalCabbage said:


> Amazon says they are going to do delivery by drone too.
> 
> Seven Years Ago:


Bezos laughs like Dr. Evil

Someone caught on to this before me


----------



## goneubering

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...lans-to-deliver-big-macs-by-drone-this-summer


Uber drones and Big Mac. What a combination.


----------

